# cropping



## nickel (Apr 9, 2009)

Με τη σημασία που έχει στα βιβλία και στις φωτογραφίες. Ειδικότερα για τη δεύτερη περίπτωση, από τη Wikipedia:
Cropping refers to the removal of the outer parts of an image to improve framing, accentuate subject matter or change aspect ratio.

Η κλασική μετάφραση είναι «ξάκρισμα». Ξακρίζαμε τις σελίδες των βιβλίων και αυτά που πετάγαμε ήταν τα ξακρίδια.

Ήρθαν έπειτα οι αγγλομαθείς και μας φέρανε το _κροπάρω_ και το _κροπάρισμα_.

Στην ελληνική βοήθεια του Photoshop, διαβάζω για _περικοπή εικόνων_:
Περικοπή είναι η διαδικασία αφαίρεσης ορισμένων τμημάτων μιας εικόνας με σκοπό τη δημιουργία εστίασης ή την ενίσχυση της σύνθεσης.

Σύμφωνα με το ΠαπΛεξ:
*περικοπή* [...] (νεοελλ.-αρχ.) 1. το κόψιμο γύρω γύρω, αφαίρεση τμημάτων μιας ολότητας ή συνέχειας, ακρωτηριασμός, κολόβωση («η [...] των Ερμών περικοπή», Πλούτ.).

Ωραίο. Μόνο δεν ξέρω τι θα καταλάβουν ακριβώς αν ζητήσεις να σου στείλουν τις φωτογραφίες χωρίς περικοπές.

Η ΕΛΕΤΟ προτείνει _ψαλίδιση_ (αν και δεν ξέρω για ποιο κροπάρισμα), και στο Γκουγκλ βρίσκω και _ψαλίδιση_ και _ψαλιδισμό_, αλλά για το _clipping_. Υπάρχει πάντα το γνωστό _ψαλίδισμα_, αν και, όταν το έκανε η χούντα στις ταινίες, δεν έκοβε μόνο γύρω γύρω.


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 9, 2009)

Οι επαγγελματίες του χώρου το λένε *κροπάρισμα*. Ξάκρισμα, επίσης, αλλά συνήθως οι πιο παλιοί. Περικοπή δεν το λέει κανένας, άσε που υπάρχει και η αποκοπή (που νομίζω ότι αντιστοιχεί στο cut).


----------



## kapa18 (Apr 9, 2009)

Χμ...bleed δεν είναι το ξάκρισμα;


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 9, 2009)

Good point. Κροπάρισμα μπορεί να γίνει σε οποιοδήποτε σημείο της φωτογραφίας. Αν έχεις π.χ. μια φωτό 50x50 (λέμε), μπορείς να την κροπάρεις στα 20x20 ή σε οποιοδήποτε μέγεθος θέλεις εσύ, που ξάκρισμα δεν είναι ακριβώς.


----------



## JimAdams (Apr 9, 2009)

Σωστα, όπως επισημαίνει ο Ambrose, κροπάρισμα λέγεται στην ''πιάτσα'' και δεν έχει σχέση με το ξάκρισμα. Διότι αν μιλάμε για photshop εν προκειμένω, το πρώτο γίνεται με το αντίστοιχο εργαλείο (crop tool) ενώ ξάκρισμα είναι κάπως πιο ιδιαίτερο και λεπτομερές και απαιτεί χρήση άλλων εργαλείων. Το crop(ping) είναι μόνο για αλλαγή των ορίων μιας εικόνας. Ενώ αν θέλουμε να φτιάξουμε επιμελώς ,φερ'ειπείν, το περίγραμμα των μαλλιών σε μια φωτογραφία, θα χρησιμοποιήσουμε άλλα εργαλεία, κι αυτές οι ενέργειες δεν θεωρούνται κροπάρισμα. Σας ζάλισα, συγνώμη....


----------



## Lexoplast (Apr 9, 2009)

Νομίζω έχουμε μπερδέψει 3 διαφορετικά πράγματα στο ίδιο νήμα:

1) Όταν αφήνουμε περιθώριο στο ψηφιακό αρχείο μιας σελίδας ώστε στην εκτύπωση να μην "κοπεί" κάποιο κείμενο, λογότυπο(ς), κλπ (ξάκρισμα / bleed τα λέω εγώ, αλλά δείτε και εδώ και τις 2 απαντήσεις).

2) Όταν κρατάμε μέρος μιας εικόνας, αλλά πάντα σε παραλληλόγραμο (π.χ. από το 500χ800 κρατάμε μόνο το 300χ300 που μας ενδιαφέρει (κροπάρισμα - περικοπή / cropping).

3) Όταν κρατάμε μόνο ένα συγκεκριμένο στοιχείο της εικόνας ακριβώς στο περίγραμμά του, αφαιρώντας όλα τα άλλα (π.χ. κρατάμε έναν άνθρωπο αφαιρώντας το φόντο). Αυτό το τελευταίο, που είναι το δεύτερο που λέει ο JimAdams, λέγεται από πολλούς γραφίστες και "ξεγύρισμα" ή "ξεφοντάρισμα" και οι αγγλόφωνοι το λένε "clipping path".


----------



## nickel (Apr 9, 2009)

Για το (full) bleed έχουμε κι εδώ. Περισσότερα μετά τον Ζάζουλα.


----------



## omr (Apr 11, 2009)

*crop.* To opaque,mark,cut,or trim an illustration or other reproduction to fit a designated area

*crop marks*.Small lines placed in the margin or on an overlay,denoting the image areas to be reproduced.

*cropping*. (1) Indicating what portion of the copy is to be included in the final reproduction. (2) Trimming unwanted areas of a photograph film or print.

Πηγή: The GATF Glossary of Graphic arts Terms


*Σημάδια ξακρίσματος(κοπής),σημάδια διπλώματος* 






*Crop*
To remove by cutting portions of a printed piece,a photograph,plate,or digital image._Cropping _ is done to either cut a printed product down to its desired size,or to omit extraneous detail from an illustration or phtograph,allowing attention to focus on a particular region of the image.Cropping can be done in the *prepress stage*,either manually or digitally,and before or after *scanning*.The guidelines for the desired amount of cropping is indicated by *cropmarks*


*Cropmarks*
Lines drawn or printed on a phtograph,overlay,or printed product to indicate the proper c*ropping *of the image or print in question.Also spelled as two words,crop marks,and also known as *trim marks*


*Cropping*
Cutting off a undesired portion of a printed piece,photograph,or other image.See *Crop*

The GATF Encyclopedia of Graphic Communication,GATFPress,Pittsburgh,

Για τον όρο bleed η ερμηνεία που δίνεται(nickel) είναι και η σωστή.

Στο (3) τ* Lexoplast βλέπε και μάσκα (Mask)

Την wiki,γενικά, την χρησιμοποιώ μόνο όταν δεν μπορώ να έχω πρόσβαση σε άλλη πιο έγκυρη πηγή,και αυτός είναι ο λόγος που παραθέτω αυτές τις πηγές.

Υπάρχει βέβαια και το τετράγλωσσο λεξικό της Polygraph(Polygraph dictionary of the Graphic Arts and Communications Technology) του Michael Nitsche αλλά νομίζω ότι και αυτά αρκούν.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 13, 2009)

Λίγο-πολύ έχουν ειπωθεί όλα (εμ, Ζάζουλα, όταν καθυστερείς τόόόσο πολύ ν' απαντήσεις, έτσι είναι), οπότε ανακεφαλαιώνουμε:
*Τυπογραφία*
*Cropmarks, crop marks, trim marks =* (για την πιάτσα) *σημεία κοπής*, (για τη Microsoft) *σημάδια ξακρίσματος*, (για την Adobe) *σημάδια περικοπής*. Επισημαίνεται ότι για την Adobe _trim marks_ = _σημάδια ψαλίδισης_.
*Crop area = ξάκρισμα* (π.χ. with a 5mm crop area = με ξάκρισμα 5 χιλιοστά)
*Cropping =* (για την πιάτσα και τη Microsoft) *ξάκρισμα*, (για την Adobe) *περικοπή*.
*Cropped = ξακρισμένος*
*Trimming = ξάκρισμα*
Bleed marks = σημάδια προέκτασης εκτύπωσης
Registration marks = σταυροί (συμπτώσεων)

*Φωτογραφία*
*Cropping =* (για την πιάτσα) *κροπάρισμα*, (για τη Microsoft και την Adobe) *περικοπή*.
*Cropped = κροπαρισμένος*

Χρήσιμα παράλληλα κείμενα
Adobe Illustrator: Specify crop marks for trimming or aligning = Προσδιορισμός σημαδιών περικοπής για ξάκρισμα ή στοίχιση
Microsoft Publisher: Troubleshoot using crop and bleed marks = Αντιμετώπιση προβλημάτων χρήσης σημαδιών περικοπής και προέκτασης εκτύπωσης
Microsoft Word: Margin marks or crop marks appear on each corner of the page when you open a document in Word = Σημάδια περιθωρίου ή σημάδια ξακρίσματος εμφανίζονται σε κάθε γωνία της σελίδας όταν ανοίγετε ένα έγγραφο στο Word
Microsoft Publisher: How to Print Printer's Marks (χρήσιμοι ορισμοί)
Microsoft Excel/Powerpoint: Πληροφορίες για την αλλαγή μεγέθους ή την περικοπή εικόνων
Microsoft Outlook: Oversized PST and OST crop tool = Εργαλείο περικοπής για πολύ μεγάλα αρχεία PST και OST (χρήση τού όρου _crop_ για αρχεία)


----------



## omr (Apr 13, 2009)

Παρατηρήσεις:

1. Όταν λες "για τη Microsoft" και "την Adobe" προφανώς εννοείς σύμφωνα με τον μεταφραστή των αντίστοιχων εγχειριδίων. Και όσο για τον πρώτο μεταφραστή (Microsoft) ουδεμία μομφή, για τον δεύτερο όμως; Περικοπή; Η μήπως προτείνεις να αναφέρουμε και τις δύο απόψεις όταν η δεύτερη είναι περίπου παραπλανητική;


2. Για την Adobe trim marks = σημάδια ψαλίδισης. Μα αφού η διαδικασία κοπής δεν γίνεται με ψαλίδι, αλλά με ειδικό *κοπτικό* και μάλιστα μεγάλης ακρίβειας κάτι που δεν μπορεί να προσφέρει το καλύτερο ψαλίδι του κόσμου, έστω κι αν το κρατούν τα πιο επιδέξια και σταθερά χέρια. Και μόνο από το πάχος της γραμμής των σημαδιών αντιλαμβάνεται κανείς την επικινδυνότητα του εγχειρήματος.
Αλλά ψαλίδισμα το λέει και η ΕΛΕΤΟ.
Ανεξάρτητα απ' όσα θα μπορούσε να προσάψει κανείς στην ΕΛΕΤΟ (και θα μπορούσε), εσάς πώς σας φαίνεται μετά απ' όσα είπα;

Όταν λες Τυπογραφία, Zazula, σε τι αναφέρεσαι; Απλά στην Υψιτυπία, την γνωστή σε όλους μας τυπογραφία με τα μεταλλικά κινητά στοιχεία, ή σε όλες τις εκτυπωτικές μεθόδους συνολικά;
Αν εννοείς το δεύτερο, σήμερα, για συγκεκριμένους λόγους, προτιμάμε να διευκρινίζουμε την εκτυπωτική μέθοδο (υψιτυπία, επιπεδοτυπία, βαθυτυπία, φλεξογραφία, μεταξοτυπία, ψηφιακή εκτύπωση,κλπ) και σε Τυπογραφία σπάνια δεν εννοούμε υψιτυπία, εκτός κι αν θέλουμε να αναφερθούμε στο σχεδιασμό γραμματοσειρών.
Το ίδιο και με τη Φωτογραφία. Φωτογραφία με φιλμ, ψηφιακή φωτογραφία, για να ξεχωρίσουμε αλλά και να καταλάβουμε παρεμπιπτόντως ποιος είναι ο λόγος που έπαψαν πλέον να χρησιμοποιούνται κάποιοι όροι, αφού ολόκληρα στάδια της δουλειάς και ειδικότητες καταργήθηκαν με την είσοδο της νέας (ψηφιακής) τεχνολογίας.

Σχετικά με το κροπάρισμα και γενικότερα με κάποιες κακές συνήθειες της "πιάτσας". Δεν είναι τόσο ότι, ενώ υπάρχει η αντίστοιχη ελληνική η οποία μάλιστα "δούλευε' επί χρόνια στην αγορά και πολύ καλά έκανε, αλλά ότι αυτό μπορεί να οδηγήσει και σε παρανοήσεις και σε ασάφειες όπως ήδη διαπιστώσατε. Το ίδιο συνέβαινε βέβαια και παλιά όταν, αντί να πούνε ορθοχρωματικό φιλμ, έλεγαν ματζέντα, όπου ματζέντα η ονομασία εταιρείας λιθογραφικών φιλμ που βέβαια δεν ήταν και η μόνη. Ιδιαίτερη επιφύλαξη λοιπόν.


*Typography*
The art and process of specifying, setting, or otherwise working with print-quality type,as opposed to typewriting. Typography involves the proper placement, positioning, and specification of type to ensure not only maximum legibility but also high aesthetic appeal. See _Type and Typography_. 

The GATF Encyclopedia of Graphic Communications

Καλές γιορτές


----------



## Zazula (Apr 13, 2009)

omr said:


> 1. Όταν λες "για τη Microsoft" και "την Adobe" προφανώς εννοείς σύμφωνα με τον μεταφραστή των αντίστοιχων εγχειριδίων. Και όσο για τον πρώτο μεταφραστή (Microsoft) ουδεμία μομφή, για τον δεύτερο όμως; Περικοπή; Η μήπως προτείνεις να αναφέρουμε και τις δύο απόψεις όταν η δεύτερη είναι περίπου παραπλανητική;


Ο άνθρωπος που χρησιμοποιεί ένα πρόγραμμα της Adobe δικαιούται να γνωρίζει σε τι έννοια αντιστοιχεί το «περικοπή» που βλέπει. Από σχολαστική άποψη, πάντως, η λογική επιλογής της λέξεως _περικοπή_ ως λόγιο ισοδύναμο του _ξακρίσματος_ δύσκολα μπορεί να καταπέσει. Το μόνο που μπορεί να πει κάποιος είναι ότι δεν χρειάζονται λόγια ισοδύναμα για εδραιωμένους όρους των επιστημών και των τεχνών (κι εγώ ενίοτε ενίσταμαι, όπως έκανα π.χ. με την αποξήλωση). Ο δε μεταφραστής σε εταιρείες όπως η Microsoft και η Adobe είναι υποχρεωμένος να εναρμονίζεται και να ευθυγραμμίζεται με τις επιταγές τους. Το να καθιστούμε, λοιπόν, γνωστή την επιλογή τής Adobe παρέχει υπηρεσία χρήσιμη στους μεταφραστές τού χώρου εν γένει. Η ανάρτησή μου είχε την έννοια και της ανακεφαλαίωσης, κι αν είχα αντιρρήσεις σε όσα προείπε σχετικά με την περικοπή ο nickel και όλοι οι υπόλοιποι εκλεκτοί συλλεξιλόγοι, να είστε βέβαιος ότι θα τις έλεγα.



omr said:


> 2.Για την Adobe trim marks = σημάδια ψαλίδισης. Μα αφού η διαδικασία κοπής δεν γίνεται με ψαλίδι, αλλά με ειδικό *κοπτικό* και μάλιστα μεγάλης ακρίβειας κάτι που δεν μπορεί να προσφέρει το καλύτερο ψαλίδι του κόσμου, έστω κι αν το κρατούν τα πιο επιδέξια και σταθερά χέρια. Και μόνο από το πάχος της γραμμής των σημαδιών αντιλαμβάνεται κανείς την επικινδυνότητα του εγχειρήματος.
> Αλλά ψαλίδισμα το λέει και η ΕΛΕΤΟ.
> Ανεξάρτητα απ' όσα θα μπορούσε να προσάψει κανείς στην ΕΛΕΤΟ (και θα μπορούσε), εσάς πώς σας φαίνεται μετά απ' όσα είπα;


Για το λόγο αναφοράς τού δόκιμου, κατά την Adobe πάντα, μεταφράσματος «ψαλίδιση», δείτε τι μόλις είπα για την _περικοπή_. Ομοίως και για το αν με βρίσκουν σύμφωνο τα όσα ειπώθηκαν σχετικά με την _ψαλίδιση_. Αλλά η πιάτσα το _κοπτικό_ που λέτε σεις, την _καρμανιόλα_ που λέει ο nickel, τη λέει απλούστατα _μαχαίρι_. Θα συμβιβαζόσασταν με τη _μαχαιριά_ στη θέση τής _ψαλίδισης_; :) Και την ειδική μηχανή που κάνει το ξάκρισμα ταυτόχρονα και στις τρεις πλευρές (π.χ. στα βιβλία), σ' αυτήν μ' άλλα λόγια που εκτελεί τη λεγόμενη _τριτομία_, τη λέμε _τρίτομη_. Δεδομένου ότι λέγοντας _τριτομία_ επιτυγχάνουμε ακόμη μεγαλύτερη ακριβολογία σε σχέση με τη γενικόλογη _κοπή_, να πούμε «σημάδια τριτομίας»;



omr said:


> Όταν λες Τυπογραφία, Zazula, σε τι αναφέρεσαι; Απλά στην Υψιτυπία, την γνωστή σε όλους μας τυπογραφία με τα μεταλλικά κινητά στοιχεία, ή σε όλες τις εκτυπωτικές μεθόδους συνολικά;
> Αν εννοείς το δεύτερο, σήμερα, για συγκεκριμένους λόγους, προτιμάμε να διευκρινίζουμε την εκτυπωτική μέθοδο (υψιτυπία, επιπεδοτυπία, βαθυτυπία, φλεξογραφία, μεταξοτυπία, ψηφιακή εκτύπωση,κλπ) και σε Τυπογραφία σπάνια δεν εννοούμε υψιτυπία, εκτός κι αν θέλουμε να αναφερθούμε στο σχεδιασμό γραμματοσειρών.


Αναφέρομαι σε ό,τι απαιτεί cropping / ξάκρισμα.
_note to self: Να σταματήσω να αποκαλώ τον τυπογράφο μου έτσι, και πλέον να του απευθύνομαι μόνον ως «επιπεδοτύπη». Μόνο να βεβαιωθώ ότι αρθρώνω σωστά, μπας κι ακούσει «χαμαιτύπη» και παρεξηγηθεί._ 



omr said:


> Το ίδιο και με τη Φωτογραφία.Φωτογραφία με φιλμ,ψηφιακή φωτογραφία,για να ξεχωρίσουμε αλλά και να καταλάβουμε παρεμπιπτόντως ποιος είναι ο λόγος που έπαψαν πλέον να χρησιμοποιούνται κάποιοι όροι,αφού ολόκληρα στάδια της δουλειάς και ειδικότητες καταργήθηκαν με την είσοδο της νέας (ψηφιακής) τεχνολογίας.


Και πάλι, αν σεις πιστεύετε ότι οι φωτογράφοι που έχουν μια εκτυπωμένη φωτογραφία λένε διαφορετικά το cropping από εκείνους που την έχουν ψηφιακή, καλώς. Απλώς μοιραστείτε τούς δύο διακριτούς όρους μαζί μας για να μαθαίνουμε κι εμείς. Ευχαριστώ θερμά εκ των προτέρων.

Καλές γιορτές, επίσης. :)


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 13, 2009)

Μια παρατήρηση στα γρήγορα σε λίγο πιο γενικό τόνο, με αφορμή αυτά που είπανε οι συνάδελφοι παραπάνω: 

Δεν ξέρω αν έχει νόημα να συζητήσουμε την ισοδυναμία ή μη του cropping=περικοπή, γιατί ήδη απ' ό,τι αποδεικνύεται χρησιμοποιείται.

Από εκεί και πέρα όμως, φυσικά και η Adobe ή η Microsoft έχουν κάθε δικαίωμα να μεταφράσουν το λογισμικό τους όπως αυτές βούλονται. Αυτό, όμως, δεν τις καθιστά αυτομάτως σωστές ή δόκιμες. Πλέον τούτου, προγράμματα όπως το Photoshop για τους επαγγελματίες του χώρου ((pej.) της πιάτσας) έχουν φτιαχτεί. Δυστυχώς, όπως όλοι γνωρίζουμε όσον αφορά τοπικοποιημένο (localised) λογισμικό, οι μεταφράσεις είναι πολλές φορές ξύλινες και λόγω του ευπρεπισμού που τις χαρακτηρίζει, πολλές φορές _άχρηστες._ 

Είναι άπειρες οι φορές που σε συναφή προγράμματα ψάχνουμε στα μενού ή ακόμα χειρότερα στα helpfiles μια εντολή (π.χ. crop) και δεν τη βρίσκουμε για τον απλούστατο λόγο ότι ο δόκιμος και καθιερωμένος όρος έχει απορριφθεί! Ως τι; Λαϊκός; Έλα βρε αδερφέ, κροπάρισμα θα το πούμε τώρα. Και αυτό προς τι; Για ένα ψευδή ευπρεπισμό, ο οποίος στην ουσία αποτυγχάνει στο σκοπό του (γιατί όταν το ψάχνεις και δεν το βρίσκεις, έχει αποτύχει). 

Βέβαια, αντιλαμβάνομαι το δίλημμα του μεταφραστή, γιατί κι εγώ ο ίδιος το έχω συναντήσει ουκ ολίγες φορές και αρκετές φορές προτιμάς to be safe than sorry. 

Αλλά, θέλω να πιστεύω ότι αυτό που μετράει είναι η σωστή επικοινωνία. Δεν ξέρω εσείς τι κάνετε, αλλά εγώ έχω πάψει να χρησιμοποιώ -στο βαθμό του δυνατού- τοπικοποιημένο λογισμικό, για τον απλούστατο λόγο ότι _δεν το καταλαβαίνω _και _δεν μπορώ να το χρησιμοποιήσω._


----------



## omr (Apr 13, 2009)

*περικοπή, ψαλίδισμα*
Αν προσέξατε, και οι δύο εταιρείες κάνουν την ίδια χρήση των όρων στα αγγλικά.
Επομένως, το πρόβλημα, αν υπάρχει κάπου, είναι στον ίδιο τον μεταφραστή της Adobe ή της όποιας Adobe, και όχι στην εταιρεία. Αυτός καλείται να αποδώσει στα ελληνικά έναν όρο τυποποιημένο και όχι η εταιρεία ή οι εδώ αντιπρόσωποΊ της. Προσωπικά να μην επαναλαμβάνομαι, αν ερωτηθώ δεν θα χρησιμοποιούσα ούτε το περικοπή ούτε το ψαλίδισμα. Τους λόγους τους ανέφερα.

Κοπτική μηχανή ή κοπτικό ή μαχαίρι. Η πιάτσα για το ίδιο πράγμα χρησιμοποιεί και τις τρεις λέξεις.
Η τριτομία, το είπες μόνος σου zazula, είναι μια ειδική κοπτική μηχανή. Όταν λοιπόν συναντήσεις τον όρο *three-knife trimmer* να είσαι σίγουρος ότι θα πρόκειται για κοπτική μηχανή τριτομίας, αν όχι για απλή κοπτική μηχανή. Πού είναι το πρόβλημα λοιπόν;


Δε λέω ότι δεν μπορείς να πεις το λιθογράφο, τυπογράφο, ούτε και ότι θα σε στραβοκοιτάξει αν το κάνεις. Λέω απλά ότι ο λιθογράφος, αν και ο όρος πλέον δεν αντιστοιχεί στην παλιά τεχνική όταν η εκτυπωτική πλάκα ήταν από ειδικό ασβεστόλιθο και όχι από αλουμίνιο ή άλλο υλικό, δεν είναι σε καμία περίπτωση τυπογράφος διότι η μέθοδος αυτή (επιπεδοτυπία) διαφέρει σε πολλά από την παραδοσιακή τυπογραφία ή υψιτυπία. Θα μπορούσες, εντελώς θεωρητικά, να τον έλεγες και επιπεδοτύπη, αλλά και λιθογράφο να τον πεις, όπως τον λένε όλοι και πολύ καλά κάνουν, δεν είναι καθόλου μα καθόλου λάθος. Ο άλλος καταλαβαίνει έστω και πολύ γενικά ότι δεν αναφέρεσαι σε τυπογραφία και τυπογράφο.

Φυσικά και κάποιοι όροι είναι κοινοί σε τυπογραφία, λιθογραφία, φωτογραφία κλπ. και φυσικά και δεν εννοούσα ότι το trimming όταν πρόκειται για διαδικασία που ακολουθεί την εκτύπωση έχει διαφορετική έννοια και μεταφράζεται διαφορετικά. Ήθελα να πω πολύ απλά ότι καλό είναι να διευκρινίζουμε αν μιλάμε για αναλογική ή για ψηφιακή φωτογραφία και αυτό το συνέδεα με τη γενική χρήση του όρου τυπογραφία που δεν με καλύπτει.


----------



## Tsigonias (Apr 14, 2009)

Θα έλεγα ότι για τους Αγγλικούς όρους trim και bleed είναι ορθό να τους αποδόσουμε με τον όρο ξάκρισμα ενώ για τον Αγγλικό όρο crop μπορούμε να τον αναφέρουμε με τον όρο κροπάρισμα όπως προτείνει και ο Αμβρόσιος -ας δανειστούμε και εμείς κάτι βρε αδερφέ. Όσον αφορά στα σημεία κοπής αναφέρονται -ίσως καταχρηστικά- ως cropmarks και δεν αφορούν πάντα σε ξακρίσματα αλλά και σε μονοτομές. O/H OMR σωστά προσπαθεί να διαφοροποιήσει τους όρους γιατί αφορούν διαφορετικές έννοιες. Όσο για τις μεγάλες εταιρίες που αναφέρθηκαν έχω να πώ ότι όχι μόνο δεν μπορούν να ελέγξουν τις μεταφράσεις που γίνονται από τα Αγγλικά τους εγχειρίδια αλλά ούτε και την ορθότητα των ίδιων των Αγγλικών τους κειμένων. Έχουν σοβαρά σφάλματα σε βασικούς όρους όχι μόνο στα εγχειρίδιά τους αλλά και στους ίδιους τους όρους που χρησιμοποιούν στα προγραμματά τους. Τέλος πάντων ξάκρισμα και κροπάρισμα γινόταν σε έντυπα πολύ πριν εμφανιστεί η Adobe.*
Όσο για τα "σημάδια τριτομίας" να ξέρεις Zazula ότι όχι μόνο δεν μπορούμε να τα πούμε έτσι ή να τα μεταφράσουμε ("three-knife trimmer marks") αλλά είναι και απαράδεκτο να τα τοποθετούμε στο μοντάζ του 16σέλιδού μας όταν πρόκειται για έντυπο που θα ξακριστεί σε τριτομία (βιβλίο, περιοδικό) γιατί κάθε τυπογραφικό δεν δέχεται με την ίδια ακρίβεια τα διπλώματα προς σχηματισμό 16σέλιδου και επομένως ποιό από τα σημάδια αυτά θα είναι το σωστό δεδομένου ότι τα έντυπα αυτά αποτελούνται από παραπάνω από 1 δεκαεξασέλιδα και η τριτομία θα τα ξακρίσει μόνο μία φορά;
Πιστεύω ότι οι πρόχειρες μεταφράσεις από ανθρώπους που δεν κατέχουν την τεχνική ή την τεχνολογία που προσπαθούν να περιγράψουν μπορεί για το κοινό μάτι να περνούν απαρατήρητες ή και ασήμαντες, είναι όμως δυνατό να αλλάξουν το νόημα ολόκληρων διαδικασιών και αυτό βλάπτει καθώς σε τέτοιους χώρους (Εφαρμοσμένες Τέχνες και Επιστήμες) τα τεχνικά εγχειρίδια αποτελούν και διδακτικά εγχειρίδια. 

* Οι μεγάλες εταιρίες που ασχολούνται με τα λογισμικά σχεδιασμού και διαχείρισης εντύπων κάνουν τραγικά σφάλματα σε εξαιρετικά σημαντικές ορολογίες όπως αυτές που χαρακτηρίζουν αναλύσεις εικόνας (ppi, dpi, lpi κλπ). Όχι μόνο μπερδεύουν τις μεταφράσεις κατά την μετάφραση αλλά και στο ίδιο το αγγλικό κείμενο έχουν σφάλματα. Επί παραδείγματι στην έκδοση CS3 του Photoshop μπορεί κανείς να συναντήσει κατά το κλείσιμο του αρχείου σε pdf τον όρο "Print resolution: 300ppi" ενώ η ανάλυση της εκτύπωσης καθορίζεται από το βαθμό ράστερ και μετριέται σε lpi ή ακόμα μπορεί να αναφέρεται στην ανάλυση του εικονοθέτη ή CTP που μετριέται σε epi ή spi (element per inch ή spot per inch).


----------



## Zazula (Apr 14, 2009)

Tsigonias said:


> Όσο για τα "σημάδια τριτομίας" να ξέρεις Zazula ότι όχι μόνο δεν μπορούμε να τα πούμε "three-knife trimmer marks" αλλά είναι και απαράδεκτο να τα τοποθετούμε στο μοντάζ του 16σέλιδού μας όταν πρόκειται για έντυπο που θα ξακριστεί σε τριτομία (βιβλίο, περιοδικό) γιατί κάθε τυπογραφικό δεν δέχεται με την ίδια ακρίβεια τα διπλώματα προς σχηματισμό 16σέλιδου και επομένως ποιό από τα σημάδια αυτά θα είναι το σωστό δεδομένου ότι τα έντυπα αυτά αποτελούνται από παραπάνω από 1 δεκαεξασέλιδα και η τριτομία θα τα ξακρίσει μόνο μία φορά;


Για το πρώτο: Δεν μίλησα εγώ για "three-knife trimmer marks":


omr said:


> Όταν λοιπόν συναντήσεις τον όρο *three-knife trimmer* να είσαι σίγουρος ότι θα πρόκειται για κοπτική μηχανή τριτομίας, αν όχι για απλή κοπτική μηχανή.


 

Για το δεύτερο, έγραψα ήδη 100 φορές το παρακάτω:
note to self: Ποτέ μα ποτέ (μα ποτέ!) να μη χρησιμοποιώ το σχήμα της ρητορικής ερώτησης, διότι όλο και κάποιος θα βρεθεί να απαντήσει. Α, και φατσούλες, πολλές φατσούλες! :)


----------



## nickel (Apr 14, 2009)

Εγώ θα σας πιάσω πάλι στην άλλη άκρη του νήματος γιατί είναι πολλά που πρέπει να χωνέψω, αλλά μια απορία: είναι πολύ καθιερωμένο αυτό το «τρίτομη»; Δεν θα μπορούσε να είναι «τριτομική»;


----------



## Tsigonias (Apr 14, 2009)

Δυστυχώς Nickel θα σε δυσαρεστήσω. Δεν μπορούμε να προτείνουμε άλλες λεξιλογικές λύσεις καθώς αυτές χρησιμοποιούνται στην βιομηχανία για 2 περίπου αιώνες και στην Ελλάδα για τουλάχιστον 100 χρόνια και επιπλέον στο χώρο των τυπογραφείων και των Γραφικών Τεχνών τέτοιες προτάσεις θα χαρακτηρίζονταν ανάξιες προσοχής ή τουλάχιστον Γραφικές. Όσο λάθος και αν είναι οι κοπτικές αυτές μηχανές ονομάζονται τρίτομες και η διαδικασία τριτομία. Όσο για το σχόλιό μου Zazula δεν το είχα διατυπώσει από την αρχή καλά και με πρόλαβες ακριβώς τη στιγμή που έκανα τις διορθώσεις. Τα "σημάδια τριτομίας" είναι δικό σου κατασκεύασμα και απλά σχολίασα ότι αν και λεξιλογικά στέκει δεν έχει καμία εννοιολογική, πρακτική ή άλλη υπόσταση. Ασφαλώς και με την τριτομία θα ξακριστεί το βιβλίο κάπου αλλά αυτό το κάπου δεν προσδιορίζεται από αντίστοιχα σημάδια του μοντάζ. Από την άλλη μεριά υπόσταση έχει ο όρος "σημεία κοπής" - cropmarks και "ξάκρισμα" - bleed.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 15, 2009)

Φίλοι μου, πάμε άλλη μία μπας και καταλάβω κι εγώ ο φτωχός πού βρίσκομαι (μια κι ακόμα αναρωτιέμαι τι ήταν αυτό που έγραψα κι άξιζε να ξεσηκωθεί τόσο θυελλώδης αντίδραση δημιουργική αντιπαράθεση). :)

*1. Περί της χρήσεως του όρου τυπογραφία*
Είτε το θέλουμε είτε όχι, η λέξη _τυπογραφία_ χρησιμοποιείται από το 1598 (εμπλουτιζόμενη σε περιεχόμενο, καθώς η τεχνολογία μάς πρόσφερε όλο και περισσότερες εκτυπωτικές μεθόδους) για να δηλώσει «το σύνολο των μεθόδων και τεχνικών στοιχειοθεσίας και εκτύπωσης κειμένων ή εικόνων» (ΛΝΕΓ), την «τέχνη τής αναπαραγωγής γραπτού κειμένου, σχήματος ή εικόνας με τη χρησιμοποίηση πιεστηρίου και μελάνης» (ΛΚΝ), την «τέχνη τής εκτύπωσης βιβλίων, εφημερίδων, κ.ά. εντύπων» (ΝΕΛ), την «τέχνη τής διά πιεστηρίου και από τυπογραφικών πλακών εκτυπώσεως βιβλίων κλπ» (Δημητράκος), τις «μεθόδους και τα τεχνικά μέσα της εκτύπωσης βιβλίων κλπ» (Πρωίας). [ΣτΖ: Σκόπιμα αναφέρω ελληνικά λεξικά, διότι έγραψα _τυπογραφία_, όχι _typography_.] Λέει λοιπόν ο/η omr ότι κακώς δεν ακολούθησα τη σύγχρονη τάση, που υπαγορεύει να προσδιορίζεται με ακρίβεια η συγκεκριμένη εκτυπωτική μέθοδος στην οποία αναφερόμαστε, κι αντί γι' αυτό εγώ χρησιμοποίησα την _τυπογραφία_ (που την καταλαβαίνουν όλοι, σπεύδω να σημειώσω, _και_ με τη σημασία «του συνόλου των μεθόδων και εκτύπωσης κειμένων κλπ»). Κι ερωτώ: Είναι τόσο μεγάλο λάθος το να χρησιμοποιηθεί η _τυπογραφία_ στην προαναφερθείσα χρήση, που χάνει το νόημά της η τοποθέτησή μου που ακολούθησε κάτω από τον συγκεκριμένο τίτλο; Γι' αυτό και στη συνέχεια θέλησα, με ανάλαφρη διάθεση, να επισημάνω ότι η _τυπογραφία_ δεν έχει χάσει (ακόμη) και αυτή την, κατά μία έννοια υπερωνυμική, σημασία της. Κατά τ' άλλα (και για τ' άλλα), ναι στον/στην omr για τη διάκριση που υπηρετεί την ακριβολογία, όπου απαιτείται.

*2. Περί των cropmarks*
Το ότι τα _crop/trim marks_ στην πιάτσα (διάβαζε: ζαργκόν των γραφικών τεχνών) λέγονται _σημεία κοπής_ το κατέθεσα επειδή το γνωρίζω από πρώτο χέρι (και η πρώτη ανάρτηση που τα αναφέρει σε τούτο το νήμα από μένα έγινε — ευτυχώς που συμφωνεί τουλάχιστο σ' αυτό μαζί μου ο Tsigonias :)). Επίσης, ανέφερα ότι η MS τα αποκαλεί _σημάδια ξακρίσματος_, το οποίο είναι δόκιμο μετάφρασμα κατά τον/την omr. Κακώς δεν επεσήμανα από εκείνο το ποστ μου ότι η αντιστοίχιση _cropmarks_ = _σημάδια ξακρίσματος_ δεν με βρίσκει απόλυτα σύμφωνο, διότι, όπως λέει στη συνέχεια ο Tsigonias, μπορεί τα cropmarks να αναφέρονται όχι σε ξάκρισμα, αλλά και σε μονοτομή. Επομένως ο όρος _σημεία κοπής_ είναι και επαρκής και ακριβής. Τα _σημάδια ξακρίσματος_ θα μπορούσαν κάλλιστα να αποδίδουν τα _trim marks_ μόνο, επειδή τότε μιλάμε σίγουρα για ξάκρισμα. Για τα σχετικά με την Adobe, βλ. παρακάτω.

*3. Περί της περικοπής*
Πρώτος ο nickel ανέφερε, εξ αρχής μάλιστα, ότι η Adobe προτιμά την απόδοση _περικοπή_ για το _cropping_, χρησιμοποιώντας την και σε παράγωγα (βλ. _σημάδια περικοπής_). Η δική μου προσθήκη ήταν να επισημάνω ότι με την _περικοπή_ αποδίδει και η MS το _cropping_, αλλά μόνο στις φωτογραφίες. Πάλι κακώς που δεν τοποθετήθηκα με το που αναφέρθηκα στην _περικοπή_, αλλά η τοποθέτηση του/της omr στη συνέχεια μου 'δωσε τη δυνατότητα να σχολιάσω πως «το μόνο που μπορεί να πει κάποιος είναι ότι δεν χρειάζονται λόγια ισοδύναμα για εδραιωμένους όρους των επιστημών και των τεχνών». Το ζήτημα του ευπρεπισμού διάφορων απλών εν χρήσει όρων που δεν έχουν έναν αέρα λογιοσύνης και γκλαμουριάς, το συζητάμε συχνά σ' αυτό εδώ το φόρουμ. Δεν είναι πάντοτε εύκολο ή προφανές το τι είναι καλύτερο. Κι εγώ ενοχλούμαι κάποιες φορές από τέτοιες κινήσεις, ενώ άλλες αποδέχομαι έναν εύστοχο και ακριβή τέτοιον ευπρεπισμό, ακόμη και ως παράλληλο τύπο, κι ας μην ήταν οπωσδήποτε αναγκαίος. Εδώ όμως το ερώτημα ήταν συγκεκριμένο: Να δεχθούμε την _περικοπή_ για το _cropping_ ή όχι; Ο nickel είπε απ' την πρώτη στιγμή «ωραίο», βάζοντας βέβαια κι ένα λογοπαικτικό σχόλιο. Η δική μου θέση; Ήδη διατυπώθηκε νωρίτερα: «Από σχολαστική άποψη, πάντως, η λογική επιλογής της λέξεως _περικοπή_ ως λόγιο ισοδύναμο του _ξακρίσματος_ δύσκολα μπορεί να καταπέσει.» Ειδικά δε για το _cropping_ στη φωτογραφία, όπου δεν έχουμε κάτι άλλο πέρα από το _κροπάρισμα_, η _περικοπή_ εμένα μου φαίνεται μια χαρά — στις γραφικές τέχνες κρατάμε το _ξάκρισμα_. Ο Tsigonias προτείνει να κρατήσουμε το _κροπάρισμα_, ενώ ο/η omr λέει ότι η _περικοπή_ είναι παραπλανητική. Γιατί; Εγώ σε κάθε περίπτωση περιμένω τα επιχειρήματα που θα καταρρίπτουν την _περικοπή_ ως αδόκιμη, άστοχη, ανακριβή, αναντίστοιχη ή παραπλανητική. Εκεί που το _κροπάρω_ υπερτερεί, πάντως, είναι στο σχηματισμό παραγώγων — π.χ. έγραφα κάπου ότι «το _σφιχτό πορτρέτο_ είναι μια σφιχτά κροπαρισμένη φωτογραφία ενός προσώπου». Αλλά για την ονομασία της εντολής (κατ' αντιστοιχία και με το _cut = αποκοπή_), φρονώ ότι η _περικοπή_ είναι καλή. Επιχειρήματα, λοιπόν! :)

*4. Περί της ψαλίδισης*
Η _ψαλίδιση_ χρησιμοποιείται από την Adobe για το _trim_ (λάθος, κατά τη γνώμη μου — το _trim_ είναι _ξάκρισμα_), από την ΕΛΕΤΟ για το _crop_ και από άλλους για το _clip_. Προσωπικά την προτιμώ για απόδοση του _clip_, παρά του _crop_ [όπου μένω στο δίδυμο _περικοπή_ (φωτ.) και _ξάκρισμα_ (γραφ.τέχν.)]. Από μόνη της η λέξη δεν έχει, κατά τη γνώμη μου πάντα, κάτι κακό — κι ούτε το έτυμόν της (το _ψαλίδι_) λειτουργεί περιοριστικά.

*5. Περί της σκοπιμότητας παράθεσης παράλληλων κειμένων*
Τα παράλληλα κείμενα αποτελούν ένα χρήσιμο εργαλείο για τον μεταφραστή τεχνικών κειμένων. Γι' αυτόν το λόγο, άλλωστε, και τα παρέθεσα. Δεν συμβαίνει πάντα να συμφωνούμε με όλες τις αποδόσεις που περιέχονται σε αυτά. Ωστόσο, γι' αυτό είμαστε εδώ στο φόρουμ: για να προβάλλουμε τυχόν αδόκιμα, άστοχα, ανακριβή, αναντίστοιχα ή παραπλανητικά σημεία, να τα συζητούμε και να καταλήγουμε. Ακόμη κι αν δεν έχει ένα ολόκληρο φόρουμ συναδέλφων στη διάθεσή του ένας μεταφραστής, το σωστότερο είναι να προσεγγίζει και με κριτική ματιά τα τέτοιας προέλευσης παράλληλα κείμενα, ώστε να αποκομίζει το μέγιστο όφελος και να αποφεύγει τυχόν κακοτοπιές.

*6. Περί της αξιοπιστίας των ανά τους κατασκευαστές τεχνικών μεταφράσεων στα ελληνικά*
Αυτό το 'χουμε πει και το επαναλαμβάνουμε διαρκώς: Δεν είναι πάντα καλές — για την ακρίβεια, αρκετά συχνά είναι από άθλιες έως τραγικές. Κατά κανόνα όμως ο τεχνικός μεταφραστής δεν μπορεί να ξεφύγει από την ντιρεκτίβα των «επίσημων» αποδόσεων, ενώ και σε όλους μας είναι χρήσιμο να γνωρίζουμε αυτές τις αποδόσεις ώστε να τοποθετούμαστε ανάλογα. Κι εκεί που είμαι 10000% σύμφωνος είναι με όσα λέει ο Tsigonias: «Πιστεύω ότι οι πρόχειρες μεταφράσεις από ανθρώπους που δεν κατέχουν την τεχνική ή την τεχνολογία που προσπαθούν να περιγράψουν μπορεί για το κοινό μάτι να περνούν απαρατήρητες ή και ασήμαντες, είναι όμως δυνατό να αλλάξουν το νόημα ολόκληρων διαδικασιών και αυτό βλάπτει καθώς σε τέτοιους χώρους (Εφαρμοσμένες Τέχνες και Επιστήμες) τα τεχνικά εγχειρίδια αποτελούν και διδακτικά εγχειρίδια.» Αυτό άλλωστε διδάσκω κι εγώ. :)

*7. Περί των (διαβόητων) «σημαδιών τριτομίας»*
(Το μάθημα της ημέρας: Τελικά η συζήτηση με αφορμή μια ρητορική ερώτηση μπορεί να συνεχίζεται αέναα. ) Συζητώ με τον/την omr το δόκιμο του όρου _ψαλίδιση_. Μου λέει ότι δεν μπορούμε να πούμε _ψαλίδιση_ διότι η κοπή δεν γίνεται με ψαλίδι, αλλά με ειδικό κοπτικό. Του/Της λέω ότι το κοπτικό αυτό καλείται και _μαχαίρι_, αλλά «μαχαιριά» δεν θα λέγαμε ούτε με σφαίρες. Και ακριβώς για να περάσω το μήνυμά μου (ότι, δηλαδή, η προσκόλληση στο είδος τού κοπτικού με ακραία ακριβολογία, μπορεί τελικά να μας οδηγήσει σε μία διατύπωση στερούμενη ουσιαστικού νοήματος), σκαρφίστηκα τα «σημάδια τριτομίας»: Για να καταδείξω ότι δεν έχουν νόημα, κι ας παράγονται από την ακριβέστερη περιγραφή της χρησιμοποιούμενης διάταξης. Και βλέπω να μου λέτε ότι αυτό που είπα είναι _nonsensical_. Ε, ευχαριστώ πολύ, χάρηκα για τη γνωριμία — αφού το 'φτιαξα _επί τούτω_, να είναι _nonsensical_, για να τονίσω αυτό που ήθελα. :)

*8. Περί του bleed*
Και ο/η omr και ο Tsigonias συμφωνούν με τον nickel όσον αφορά το _bleed_. O οποίος nickel παραπέμπει σε ποστ μου [ΣτΖ: Οι τίτλοι των νημάτων συμπληρώνονται εκ των υστέρων, όταν και αν καταλήξουμε κάπου] που λέει ότι _full bleed (print) = εκτύπωση πλήρους κάλυψης_. Καλώς. Αλλά τελικά ο Tsigonias καταλήγει ότι _bleed = ξάκρισμα_. Ας δούμε λοιπόν καλύτερα το _bleed_, το οποίο φέρνει στην επιφάνεια ένα ζήτημα που πέρασε απαρατήρητο ως τώρα στο νήμα: Το γεγονός ότι η λέξη _ξάκρισμα_ έχει δύο σημασίες: (1) το κόψιμο —δηλ. η ενέργεια να κόβει κπ.— των περιττών άκρων, αγγλ. _cropping_, _trimming_. (2) η ίδια η επιφάνεια που προβλέπεται να ξακριστεί, αγγλ. _bleed_, _crop area_ (όταν η επιφάνεια αυτή έχει ήδη ξακριστεί και πετιέται, τότε πρόκειται για _ξακρίδι_). Η πρώτη σημασία προέρχεται από το μτβ _ξακρίζω_ (ξακρίζουμε το βιβλίο), η δε δεύτερη από το αμτβ _ξακρίζω_ (η εικόνα ξακρίζει).
RHWUD: *bleed* _–n._
*20.* _Print_. *a.* a sheet or page margin trimmed so as to mutilate the text or illustration. *b.* a part thus trimmed off.
OTD: *bleed* _n._
*2.* A page printed or trimmed so as to leave no margin.
http://desktoppub.about.com/od/glossary/g/bleed.htm:
When any image or element on a page touches the edge of the page, extending beyond the trim edge, leaving no margin it is said to bleed. It may bleed or extend off one or more sides. Photos, rules, clip art, and decorative text elements can bleed off the page. 
Elements that bleed off the page can sometimes add to the cost of printing if the printer must use a larger size of paper to accommodate the bleed allowance. To reduce costs, if possible redesign to eliminate the bleed or reduce the page size enough to fit the work on a smaller sheet of paper. 
A bleed is usually an intentional design element; however, sometimes an untentional bleed can occur when the page is trimmed too much.


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 15, 2009)

Οπότε, επειδή αρχικά ξεκινήσαμε να μιλάμε για φωτογραφία και cropping, τι βάζουμε στον τίτλο;


----------



## omr (Apr 15, 2009)

*Type and Typography*

The term _type_ is used generally to mean letters and other characters assembled into pages for printing or other characters assembled into pages for printing or other means of reproduction.
_Typography_ refers to the rules and conventions that govern the assembling (or _*composition*_)of type into aesthetically appealing and legible pages.
Ενώ δεν είναι λάθος, γενικά, να αναφέρεσαι σε Τυπογραφία και τυπογράφο, zazula, ανεξάρτητα από συγκεκριμένη μέθοδο εκτύπωσης, εντούτοις, όταν βρεις μπροστά σου τον όρο Τypography καλό είναι να τον μεταφράζεις Τυπογραφία, αν όμως είναι να τυπώσεις κάποιο έντυπο (πάνω σε υπόστρωμα χαρτί ή χαρτόνι με όφσετ) καλό είναι να προτιμάς τη λιθογραφεία, λιθογραφείο, λιθογράφο και όχι τυπογραφία, τυπογραφείο, τυπογράφο. Το ίδιο, και με τον όρο Λιθογραφεία (που μόνο για ιστορικούς λόγους πλέον τον συναντάμε έτσι). Μπορείς να τον βρεις και σαν Λιθογραφία-όφσετ (lithography offset) ή παλιότερα σαν χρωμολιθογραφία (chromolithography) οπότε είσαι υποχρεωμένος να τον μεταφράσεις όπως ακριβώς τον βρίσκεις. Το ζήτημα αλλάζει αν χρειαστεί να περιγράψεις τις διαφορές τους. Ή γιατί π.χ. όφσετ γενικά και όχι υγρά όφσετ ή άνυδρη όφσετ (_waterless offset)_ και αν για παράδειγμα όταν λέμε εκτύπωση όφσετ σε πλάκες κλειστών κυκλωμάτων αυτή έχει να κάνει ή όχι με τις προαναφερόμενες ή την εκτύπωση όφσετ γενικότερα. Δεν είναι λοιπόν τόσο απλό όσο δείχνει εκ πρώτης όψεως αυτό που εσύ ονόμασες εξειδίκευση αφού έτσι λύνεις ζητήματα. Στην εκτύπωση όφσετ για παράδειγμα κλειστών κυκλωμάτων αν το αφήσεις σκέτο (εκτύπωση όφσετ) εύκολα ο αναγνώστης μπορεί να κάνει λάθος. Αυτός είναι τελικά και ο λόγος που προσπαθώ να μεταφράσω μεν με ακρίβεια τον όρο που κάθε φορά συναντώ, αλλά παράλληλα και να βοηθήσω τον αναγνώστη να αρχίζει να χρησιμοποιεί με μεγαλύτερη ακρίβεια τους όρους που χρησιμοποιεί οπότε διευκολύνεται περισσότερο και η επικοινωνία.
Επαναλαμβάνω για να μη σας τρώω το χρόνο: Αν πεις τον λιθογράφο τυπογράφο είναι σίγουρο ότι δεν θα σε στραβοκοιτάξει. Αλλά ούτε και εσύ ο ίδιος θα χάσεις τον αυτοσεβασμό σου αφού ήθελες να τυπώσεις τη δουλειά σου σε λιθογραφείο και όχι σε τυπογραφείο και αυτό τελικά έκανες, πήγες σε λιθογραφείο (εκτός κι αν έκανες το αντίθετο). Χάνεις τίποτα λοιπόν να τον πεις λιθογράφο και όχι τυπογράφο τον άνθρωπο;


Ζητώ συγγνώμη που παραθέτω κάποιους από τους όρους που συναντήσαμε στα αγγλικά αλλά νομίζω ότι έτσι δίνεται και μία οριστική (ελπίζω) απάντηση για το crop, κροπάρισμα, bleed.




*Crop*
To remove by cutting portions of a printed piece, a photograph, plate, or digital image.
*Cropping* is done to either cut a printed product down to its desired size, or to omit extraneous detail from an illustration or photograph, allowing attention to focus on a particular region of the image. Cropping can be done in the *prepress stage*,either manually or digitally,and before or after *scanning*.The guidelines for the desired amount of cropping is indicated by *cropmarks*.


*Cropmarks*
Lines drawn or printed on a photograph, overlay, or printed product to indicate the proper _*cropping *_of the image or print in question. Also spelled as two words, crop marks, and also known as _*trim marks.*_

*Cropping*
Cutting off a undesired portion of a printed piece, photograph, or other image. See *Crop*.


*Cutting*
See _*Cutting*_ and _*Trimming*_

*Cutting* and *Trimming*
In printing and finishing operations, the acts required to reduce sheets of paper (either blank or printed) to a desired size. Webs of blank stock are often cut into sheets prior to shipping to a printer. (See *Sheeting*.) Paper sheets need to be trimmed prior to printing to ensure that edges are perfectly square and straight,so as to avoid press jams and other mechanical press problem.
In *binding* and *finishing *operations, cutting and trimming are performed to reduce large-size press sheets to the desired *trim size*, to separate pages that have been ganged up on a single sheet,and to remove extraneous edges containing _*registration marks*_, etc. Cutting is often differentiated from trimming in that cutting refers to the separation of pages that have been printed together,while trimming refers to the process of removing paper from around the edges of a sheet.

Most cutting and trimming is performed on a _*guillotine*_ _*cutter*_ a large device consisting of a flat bed…and a wide,sharp steel or steel-carbide _*knife*_…Cutting and trimming are also performed by the use of _*cropmarks*_, lines in the trim area of the sheets that indicate the proper size of the finished stack….In bookbinding, trimming is often performed using a _*three-knife *_t_*rimmer*_, which allows for the trimming of all three unbound sides of a book or book block simultaneously.




*Bleed*
A printed image that extends beyond one or more of the finished page margins and is later trimmed so that the image “bleeds” off the edge of the sheet.See also _*Full Bleed*_.Also referred to as a bleed off.

*Bleeding*
The running of a printing ink or ink component into an undesirable area…..Bleeding of dry ink films is commonly a symptom of an ink with a poor amount of _*chemical resistance*_ or resistance to moisture.

Για το περικοπή ή αποκοπή ή κοπή, zazula, προτιμώ το κοπή, απλά πράγματα. Δες και το σχόλιο του nickel. Κατά τα άλλα ισχύουν όσα έχω πει( βλέπε π.χ ψαλίδισμα, όπου μια απλή δοκιμή με ψαλίδι θα σας πείσει για την ορθότητα του εγχειρήματος).
Και τελειώνοντας: δεν θυμάμαι να ανέφερα πουθενά _*three-knife trimmer marks*_. Το μόνο που θυμάμαι είναι ότι ανέφερα:
Όταν λοιπόν συναντήσεις τον όρο _*three-knife trimmer*_ να είσαι σίγουρος ότι θα πρόκειται για κοπτική μηχανή τριτομίας, αν όχι για απλή κοπτική μηχανή.

Σαν πηγές μου χρησιμοποίησα διάφορα λεξικά και γλωσσάρια, στα αγγλικά κυρίως, για σύγκριση, και κυρίως to *G.E.G.C.* της GATF, την έκδοση του 1998


----------



## omr (Apr 15, 2009)

Για crop, crop marks (φάση της προεκτύπωσης - image processing ή prepress stage) σωστή η άποψη του Lexoplast (3).

Από το Polygraph Dictionary αντιγράφω:
*crop* _v_ στα γερμανικά: beschneiden,

στα ιταλικά: tagliare

στα γαλλικά couper, découper, mettre au format


*crop marks *_πλ._ (image proc.) 

στα γερμανικά: Beschneidemarken,
Beschnittmarken,
Schneid(e)marken,
Schnittmarken


στα ιταλικά: riferimenti di taglio

στα γαλλικά: marques de cadrage, repères de cadrage


----------

